# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Fit en gezond

## Gast Ton

Het volgende forum (http://zulu.messageboard.nl/12668/index.php) is bedoeld voor discussies over onderwerpen die te maken hebben met fitheid. Wat moet je doen om energiek te blijven of als je moe bent, om in een korte tijd energiek te worden. Het doel is om iets in gang te zetten. 

Dit idee is ontstaan door aandacht voor onze eigen fitheid en de overtuiging dat samenwerking meer (plezier, uitdaging, kwaliteit) oplevert dan iets in je eentje doen. Via dit forum willen we dan ook mensen de gelegenheid geven om met elkaar in discussie te gaan over onderwerpen die met fitheid te maken hebben. Wat doe jij om fit te zijn? Vertel het anderen!

----------


## Gasten

Toch wel goed dit forum. Zeer handige links. Een mooie opzet.

----------

